# [solved] Gentoo Neuinstallation ; Systemd

## GLS064

Hallo,

ich habe über das Osterwochenende mein Gentoo System mal neu aufgesetzt und habe nach diesem Guide gearbeitet ( mit dem Unterschied, dass ich das KDE / systemd Profil ausgewählt habe ) :

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd/Installing_Gnome3_from_scratch

Der Rechner bootet und es erscheint auch die Login Seite. Allerdings reagiert die Tastatur nicht und übernimmt keine Eingaben.

Während des Bootens erfolgt noch eine Meldung immer "A start job is running for dev-swap.device". Ich weiss einfach nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe.

Bodo

----------

## py-ro

Klingt nach einer USB Tastatur und einer oder mehrer vergessenen Komponenten im Kernel.

Der passende USB-Treiber muss drin sein (ohci, uhci), meist noch ehci/xhci. Dazu noch die passenden HID Module.

Es könnte auch ein X Problem sein, wenn du bis zur grafischen Oberfläche kommst, aber leider gibst du dafür nicht genug Informationen.

Bye

Py

----------

## py-ro

[EDIT] Er meldete mir beim ersten, dass er nicht abgesendet werden konnte... soviel dazu[/EDIT]Last edited by py-ro on Tue Apr 07, 2015 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hafgan

Was steht denn in der /etc/fstab? Ist dort die Swap korrekt definiert? Versuch doch mal sie auszukommentieren. Evtl. startet der Rechner dann korrekt.

----------

## Josef.95

Und warum ein /desktop/kde/systemd Profil wenn letztendlich Gnome genutzt werden soll?

Vermutlich wäre das /desktop/gnome/systemd Profil für Gnome besser geeignet.

----------

## scurrell

Wie sieht denn deine KDE-Grub aus ?

Vielleicht bindest du ja die swap falsch ein.

----------

## GLS064

Irgendwas hatte ich bei der Installation vergessen. Die /etc/fstab war noch nicht korrekt eingetragen   :Shocked: 

Ja, es handelt sich um eine USB 2.0 Tastatur an einem USB 2.0 Port des Rechners angeschlossen. Im Kernel waren schon die entsprechenden USb-HID Kernelmodule bereits ausgewählt.

Ich hatte mich für das KDE /systemd Profil entschieden, da ich KDE haben möchte als Desktop Manager.

Edit : Ich habe jetzt die /etc/fstab Datei korrekt angelegt. Nun erfolgt nicht mehr die Meldung mit dem " A Start job is running for dev-swap.device ".

Die Tastatur reagiert trotzdem noch nicht. Es handelt sich bei der Tastatur um eine Logitech S520 Keyboard ( Funktastatur mit Funkmaus )

----------

## misterjack

Reagiert die Tastatur nur beim KDE-Login nicht oder gibts auch auf der Konsole Schwierigkeiten?

----------

## scurrell

Besteht dieses Problem bei allen USB-Anschlüssen/Ports, oder nur bei einem bestimmten ?

----------

## GLS064

Ich musste bei  "Special HID drivers" ein ''*" rein machen, damit meine Tastatur von Logitech erkannt wird.

Jetzt läuft es. Ich habe aber das nächste Problem mit der Netzwerkkarte. In meinem Rechner ist ein Gigabyte Board X-48t-DQ6 verbaut. Laut Handbuch handelt es sich um den RTL 8111C Chipsatz. Laut Internet soll man den Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet Treiber benutzen.

Wenn ich dann den Kernel baue und dann den neuen Kernel nach /boot kopiere und ein Neustart mache, dann sagt mir dmesg nix von eth0 bzw eth1 ( oder enp5s0 / enp6s0 )

----------

## hafgan

 *GLS064 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich dann den Kernel baue und dann den neuen Kernel nach /boot kopiere und ein Neustart mache, dann sagt mir dmesg nix von eth0 bzw eth1 ( oder enp5s0 / enp6s0 )

 

Du erneuerst dann aber schon die Boot-Konfiguration für den neuen Kernel, oder?

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *GLS064 wrote:*   

> Ich musste bei  "Special HID drivers" ein ''*" rein machen, damit meine Tastatur von Logitech erkannt wird.
> 
> Jetzt läuft es. 

 

Hm, du meinst vermutlich CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH

den bekommt man normal im guten gar nicht deaktiviert, es sei denn du hast CONFIG_EXPERT aktiviert.

CONFIG_EXPERT solltest du aber nur setzen sofern zwingend erforderlich, und du genau weißt was du da tust.

Ich würde empfehlen mit "make defconfig" anzufangen, oder genkernel mitsamt initrd zu nutzen.

----------

## misterjack

 *GLS064 wrote:*   

> dann sagt mir dmesg nix von eth0 bzw eth1 ( oder enp5s0 / enp6s0 )

 

Falls alle bisherigen Tipps nicht helfen, dann bitte einmal die Ausgabe von:

* emerge --info

* journalctl -b -k --no-pager

* lspci -vv

* zcat /proc/config.gz

aus dem laufenden System. Bitte jede Ausgabe einzeln bei https://bpaste.net/ hochladen und hier verlinken.

----------

## GLS064

Ok, werde ich machen. Ich setze jetzt erstmal den Thread auf solved,da ich derzeit kein Problem hab. Danke für die Hilfe.

----------

